

Ask PG: What does YC think of dev bootcamps for non-technical founders? - franciscomello

The focus is on how YC views development bootcamps, and, if possible, which ones PG holds on higher regard when looking for a founder.
======
zmitri
They invested in One Month Rails
([https://onemonthrails.com](https://onemonthrails.com)) so I am guessing they
have some faith in that one -- or faith in their growth numbers.

~~~
franciscomello
I am not sure. You know how the saying goes, One Month Rails is supplying
jeans to miners in the Gold Rush. I am not sure if buying the jeans (not a
perfect metaphor, I know) and mining is the right path. PG and YC (by reading
the Launchpad book) are very adamant in their view of technical founders. I am
confused if an MBA with a strong bootcamp base would be considered a
thoroughbred.

~~~
zmitri
I was talking about a bootcamp they had faith in. Investing money means they
have some faith in it.

~~~
franciscomello
Again, as investors in the company, not in the people that come out of their
training, which is my question!

